# bull pics



## wynedot55 (Jul 28, 2008)

heres a pic of my senior herd bull simba reg beefmaster


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 28, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8_006.jpg
> heres a pic of my senior herd bull simba reg beefmaster


Link didn't work-no pic shown. I don't know if you did something wrong or maybe you can't cross the forums with uploads. Not sure. 

Edited to say-I tried the link via the quotes and it didn't work that way either.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for trying.i just had a few new pics i wanted to post.but they wont work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Try uploading them either here or photobucket.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 28, 2008)

i thought bycows had photobucket.i downloaded them in the downloads at the top of the page.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Look at the link. It is selfsufficent. I thought you had uploaded to there and tried to post here. They must both use the same one. I've never used the Uploads feature, as I have a photobucket account, do they have several link options? Maybe you used the wrong one. Or maybe you didn't use the img? Let's see how this works.





Nope, Img didn't work.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 28, 2008)

i have no idea whats going on then.


----------



## Nifty (Jul 29, 2008)

My bad!  Problem found and fixed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Nifty's at it again! Thanks for the fix.

wynedot55-Really nice looking bull. I bet he throws some really good calves.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2008)

yes he throws some nice looking calves.he is my big spoiled baby.he comes to the fence when he wants me to feed him.lest here he wont get tore apart like he would on another board.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2008)

here is my jr herd bull


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2008)

a friend of mine looked at his pic last nite an thinks he will weigh 1200 or 1300lbs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I couldn't tell you how much he weighs as I'm more used to dairy than beef but, he does look real nice. He also looks like a young bull and has that cute "babied" look on his face.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2008)

he is 17 months old running out on pasture with the herd.an he gets no grain.i need to get him an his half brother up an start graining them.an get them dehorned.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 29, 2008)

Boy, they are both very handsome! Love the coloring!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2008)

beefmasters can come in some pretty colors.they can come in red paint or the new rage black.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> he is 17 months old running out on pasture with the herd.an he gets no grain.i need to get him an his half brother up an start graining them.an get them dehorned.


Wow! He looks younger than that! He ages well.  Doesn't look like he is suffering any from not having grain. He looks well conditioned!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2008)

ive kicked myself in the rear more than once for not having him up in the pens on feed.an having him dehorned.but i dont have much help when it comes to getting cattle up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ive kicked myself in the rear more than once for not having him up in the pens on feed.an having him dehorned.but i dont have much help when it comes to getting cattle up.


I hear you there! It is hard to get the heifers in to be bred here. Anything that comes in heat had better be for a morning breeding so DH is around to help get them in! Or else they don't get breed.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 29, 2008)

What a handsome guy! :coolsun



			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8_001.jpg
> here is my jr herd bull


----------



## CowGirl95 (Jul 31, 2008)

Very handsome!


----------

